# Finicky porcupine puffer



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 3 inch porc puffer that will onyl currently eat silversides on a stick. The lfs said to try clams on the half shell but the puffer ignores them. Is there anything that I can try???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heh. Your puffer is spoiled rotten, it seems.

If you can find some oriental style seafood stir-fry mix, try that after letting the fish get really hungry after a day or two of no food. It has all sorts of various stuff in it that puffers go nuts for. Once it's gotten back to eating a variety of things you can start looking for other things to offer it. It really will need some hard crunchy stuff, though, if you aren't too keen on having to perform some pufferfish dentistry someday.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

try krill or mabey pieces of cut up shrimp and mabey buy some garlic guard to get him intrested.


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have exactly the same with my puffer... I find myself hand feeding him whole mussel. it takes a while to get him to bit but when he does...he eats the lot! I find one mussel will last him a few days! After he has eaten it you can see it bloating his belly so I wouldn't give hime more than 1 at a time. 
Also, he like's nori seaweed. I put some on the surface after feeding the other fish and he tends to eat that.


----------

